# [RISOLTO] rb_consumer e rb_producer

## antonellocaroli

Qualcuno sa cosa sono?

```
top - 06:09:43 up 4 min,  2 users,  load average: 0,84, 0,65, 0,29

top - 06:10:32 up 4 min,  2 users,  load average: 0,90, 0,69, 0,32

Tasks: 238 total,   3 running, 235 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s):  0,0 us, 14,3 sy,  0,0 ni, 85,7 id,  0,0 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st

KiB Mem : 16402032 total, 15469840 free,   579388 used,   352804 buff/cache

KiB Swap:        0 total,        0 free,        0 used. 15650068 avail Mem 

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                    

   70 root      39  19       0      0      0 R 100,0  0,0   1:39.58 rb_consumer                                

   71 root      39  19       0      0      0 R 100,0  0,0   2:28.64 rb_producer                                

 3258 root      20   0  208624  56100  40924 S   0,3  0,3   0:06.45 X                                          

 3671 filippo   20   0  495040  41720  32392 S   0,3  0,3   0:02.26 amule                                      

 3777 filippo   20   0  374488  22260  18288 S   0,3  0,1   0:00.26 xfce4-terminal                             

 3785 filippo   20   0   24104   3240   2576 R   0,3  0,0   0:00.46 top                                        

    1 root      20   0    4192   1380   1284 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.91 init                                       

    2 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kthreadd                                   

    3 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.09 ksoftirqd/0                                

    4 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kworker/0:0                                

    5 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kworker/0:0H                               

    6 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kworker/u16:0                              

    7 root      -3   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.03 rcu_preempt                                

    8 root      -3   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 rcu_sched                                  

    9 root      -3   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 rcu_bh                                     

   10 root      -3   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 rcuc/0                                     

   11 root      -3   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 rcub/0                                     

   12 root      rt   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 migration/0           
```

Last edited by antonellocaroli on Mon Jan 09, 2017 7:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Leggi qui

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Leggi qui

 

Stasera do un occhio al kernel...

Comunque sono due Task che prima non avevo (a paritá di configurazione del kernel) qualcosa che ho installato me li ha attivati....

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Leggi qui

 

Perfetto!!! risolta anche questa!!!   :Wink: 

Mi sembra di capire che le opzioni in tracers siano per il debug

```
Tracers                                                      │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Kernel Function Tracer                                     │ │  

  │ │    [*]     Kernel Function Graph Tracer                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Interrupts-off Latency Tracer                              │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     Interrupts-off Latency Histogram                         │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Scheduling Latency Tracer                                  │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     Scheduling Latency Histogram                             │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Missed Timer Offsets Histogram                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Trace syscalls                                             │ │  

  │ │    -*-   Create a snapshot trace buffer                             │ │  

  │ │    -*-     Allow snapshot to swap per CPU                           │ │  

  │ │          Branch Profiling (No branch profiling)  --->               │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Trace max stack                                            │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Support for tracing block IO actions                       │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable kprobes-based dynamic events                        │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable uprobes-based dynamic events                        │ │  

  │ │    [*]   enable/disable function tracing dynamically                │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Kernel function profiler                                   │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Perform a startup test on ftrace                           │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Memory mapped IO tracing                                   │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Histogram triggers                                         │ │  

  │ │    < >   Test module for mmiotrace                                  │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Add tracepoint that benchmarks tracepoints                 │ │  

  │ │    < >   Ring buffer benchmark stress tester                        │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Ring buffer startup self test                              │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Show enum mappings for trace events 
```

Secondo te le posso disabilitare tutte?  o servono anche al sistema...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Secondo te le posso disabilitare tutte?  o servono anche al sistema...

 

Sinceramente non saprei non sono cosi esperto. Io li ho lasciati settati come di default.

----------

